# natures menu



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i have been out today and brought the natures menu frozen nuggets foor our dogs, i got the tripe, chicken and rice, and the fruit and veg, which i want to mix , we feed them twice a day, and i want to give them a chicken wing as well at both meals, murphy weighs 10.6kg, so how many nuggets should i give him each time? peggy is a little heavier, i was thinking maybe 8 nuggets twice a day? i am quite excited to be doing this for our dogs, but a bit nervous as well any help appreciated x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter has 2 meals a day - breakfast of barking heads 65g and then 7 nuggets of natures menu for tea. He weighs 10kg. No idea if this is right or wrong.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I give mine 1 chicken wing for there tea, I class that as a meal. I fed those nuggets once, I can't remember how much I gave but it made mine loose, hope you don't find the same xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

8 nuggets sounds about right....I used to give Biscuit 6 when he was around 8kg. Just keep an eye on their weight and that should tell you how much to give. x


----------

